# I'd make a suggestion, but you wouldn't listen.



## Scott (Jan 6, 2007)

No one ever does...


----------



## cadenhead (Jan 6, 2007)




----------



## dpm (Jan 6, 2007)

Did somebody say something?


----------



## Drew (Jan 6, 2007)

dpm said:


> Did somebody say something?



I think it's some weird left-handed humour that righties justhave better things to do than get.


----------



## Scott (Jan 6, 2007)

I am at a rough estimate thirty billion times more intelligent than you. Let me give you an example. Think of a number, any number.


----------



## cadenhead (Jan 6, 2007)

Scott said:


> I am at a rough estimate thirty billion times more intelligent than you. Let me give you an example. Think of a number, any number.



42!


----------



## Scott (Jan 6, 2007)

Wrong. You see?


----------



## Leon (Jan 6, 2007)

I'm a personality prototype. You can tell, can't you...


----------



## Scott (Jan 6, 2007)

"I've been talking to the main computer. "

"and?"

"It hates me."


----------



## Mastodon (Jan 6, 2007)

What the fuck is going on in this thread?


----------



## Scott (Jan 6, 2007)

Ghastly, isn't it? All the doors on this spaceship have been programmed to have a cheery and sunny disposition.


----------



## Rick (Jan 6, 2007)

Mastodon said:


> What the fuck is going on in this thread?



I'm guessing they're movie quotes from a movie I haven't seen.


----------



## Scott (Jan 6, 2007)

Awesome movie. Go rent it if you haven't seen it.


----------



## Rick (Jan 6, 2007)

Saw it. Didn't like it.


----------



## Donnie (Jan 6, 2007)

Ford... I think I'm a sofa.


----------



## Scott (Jan 6, 2007)

rg7420user said:


> Saw it. Didn't like it.



Then you are doomed to fail at life.


----------



## dpm (Jan 6, 2007)

ah ok, i get it now. Not much of a movie fan here, sorry.
I can quote some lines from another film if you'd like

"Ooo"
"Oh yeah"
"Yeah"
"uh"


----------



## Drew (Jan 7, 2007)

I haven't seen the movie yet, but the book rules. 

My boss was telling me there's an older movie versionof this as well...?


----------



## Scott (Jan 7, 2007)

No, there is a 1981 Television series though.





Marvin 1981




Marvin 2005


----------



## D-EJ915 (Jan 7, 2007)

I'm gonna have to watch that again, lol.


----------



## DelfinoPie (Jan 7, 2007)

Scott said:


> No, there is a 1981 Television series though.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Hehe...in 14 years he's evolved -- but not to the point where he can scratch the top of his head. Denied!


----------



## Karl Hungus (Jan 8, 2007)

DelfinoPie said:


> Hehe...in *14 years* he's evolved -- but not to the point where he can scratch the top of his head. Denied!



24 years perhaps?


----------



## XEN (Jan 8, 2007)

14 *robot* years.


----------



## metalfiend666 (Jan 8, 2007)

You've got to love Marvin. I think I'll have to watch that film again soon.


----------



## HighGain510 (Jan 8, 2007)

DelfinoPie said:


> Hehe...in 14 years he's evolved -- but not to the point where he can scratch the top of his head. Denied!



LOL!!! Pwned!


----------



## Shawn (Jan 8, 2007)

So that explains the neat avatar you've just recently changed to, Scott. I've only heard about this movie from a friend, i'll have to check it out.


----------



## Rev2010 (Jan 12, 2007)

Saw the movie and own the DVD's of the British television series. Personally I think the british TV version tromps all over the movie. It's just too much to squeeze into 90 or so minutes. The TV version is twice the length and funnier with all the low tech special effects.


Rev.


----------



## Awakened Sleeper (Jan 12, 2007)

Agreed. But the radio series was even better.


----------



## Chris (Jan 12, 2007)

"Forty-two."


----------



## Drew (Jan 12, 2007)

Chris said:


> "Forty-two."



"What about 'How many roads must a man walk down?'"


----------



## Scott (Feb 23, 2008)

Bump.

Because it's on television right now


----------



## Drew (Feb 24, 2008)

I still haven't seen that movie. :/


----------



## Rick (Feb 24, 2008)

^Don't waste your time. Only left-handed syrup drinking wannabe Americans liked it.


----------



## eleven59 (Feb 24, 2008)

Decent movie, though half the stuff in it is single lines in the book taken and ran with as a plot line, and the entire last half of the movie has nothing to do with the book. 

The book's incredible, and I've read it (I read all 5 books as one book) _at least_ once a year since I first read them.


----------



## Thomas (Feb 24, 2008)

I enjoyed the book. Watching the TV series made me feel as depressed as Marvin, though, and I do not expect the movie to be much better, so I have never bothered seeing it.


----------

